# Dogfood



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Somebody is going to say that you shouldn't do this I'm sure but I have a friend who showed me his chickens over the weekend and he said all he feeds them is dog food. They laid the prettiest big brown eggs you ever want to see!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

AdamA said:


> Somebody is going to say that you shouldn't do this I'm sure but I have a friend who showed me his chickens over the weekend and he said all he feeds them is dog food. They laid the prettiest big brown eggs you ever want to see!


Yes we feed ground up dog food to the chickens, ducks poultry...with turkey grow, at our rescue, i believe it makes then mature faster and grow


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I give cat food in the winter to up their protein. I've never given dog food since its more expensive than poultry feed here.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I give cat food in the winter to up their protein. I've never given dog food since its more expensive than poultry feed here.


I keep reading on the Internet (they won't put something that's not true on the Internet you know?) that its bad to give chickens cat food. I do it though. When my hens eggs are a little thin, besides the egg shells in their coop, I also supplement them with a handful of good quality cat food and a handful of BOSS. I've never given them dog food though.....my dogs' food costs too much.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't think it would be a problem feeding cat or dog food if you free range your birds they eat pretty much anything that moves I give table scraps to my hens and sometimes there is a little piece of meat here or there and the gobble it up and my eggs are so golden yellow and yummy.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

My buddy has a lot of dogs and has to buy right much dog food anyway I think is how it got started. The table scraps post sounds like myself, I used to be afraid because I wasn't sure what chickens could eat but I didn't take me long to figure out if its eatable, then a chicken will probably eat it haha I think naturally a chicken prefers meat over veggies anyway right??


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well if you free range your hens and watch them in action they eat worms bugs and grubs I've even seen them jump in the air to catch a butterfly and that's all meat protien so when u throw a little meat off your plate to them I don't think it's gonna hurt and I do agree the love meat over veggies that's what they go for first.


----------

